# Warrior pouch review



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

Hey guys ! Went ahead and did the Warrior pouch review today .. I truly like these pouches.. They are tough .. light .. and no stretch Laminates .. try some for yourself everyone! .. dgui was shooting milk jugs lately and I wanted to give it a try .. he always inspires me!! 



 me!!!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

haha sorry didn't post video for some reason .. here u go

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

Good review! And shooting! Do they make any without a centering hole?


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

trapperdes said:


> Good review! And shooting! Do they make any without a centering hole?


Hey bud!! Thanks!! Funny you would ask that .. I just ordered some like that ! So yes they sure do! That's usually me preference !









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

joeydude said:


> trapperdes said:
> 
> 
> > Good review! And shooting! Do they make any without a centering hole?
> ...


Oh good deal! I grew up shooting without a centering hole and don't really see the necessity.


----------



## trapperdes (Apr 5, 2015)

trapperdes said:


> joeydude said:
> 
> 
> > trapperdes said:
> ...


Plus without a centering hole I can shoot multiple ammo sizes from the same pouch.


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

trapperdes said:


> trapperdes said:
> 
> 
> > joeydude said:
> ...


Yep I agree on that .. it throws me off some times!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Who is making and selling them?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Great review Joey! Thanks for taking the time bro.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Ukprelude said:


> Who is making and selling them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


There's available stock in the UK. Here's how to order:

https://m.facebook.com/Warriorpouches/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Aw man I don't have facebook  any other ideas? Haha

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

Ukprelude said:


> Who is making and selling them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Sorry bud .. yes Berk is the one making them !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

theTurk said:


> Great review Joey! Thanks for taking the time bro.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem man! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

So who's berk? Are they for sale in the US??


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

Bugar said:


> So who's berk? Are they for sale in the US??


He goes by the turk on the forums ... on fb he is berk axl. .. available world wide I believe

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Bugar said:


> So who's berk? Are they for sale in the US??


Hey Bugar. I'm Berk, you can pm for details. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

Ukprelude said:


> Aw man I don't have facebook  any other ideas? Haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I'll have him chime in here buddy

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

joeydude said:


> Ukprelude said:
> 
> 
> > Aw man I don't have facebook  any other ideas? Haha
> ...


I got him mate, Cheers

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

Ukprelude said:


> joeydude said:
> 
> 
> > Ukprelude said:
> ...


Great! Cheers buddy!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

I can see the super-sure pouches having some stiff competition here with these, judging by you're review they what I'll be attaching from now on I think (once I've placed my order haha ).

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

Ukprelude said:


> I can see the super-sure pouches having some stiff competition here with these, judging by you're review they what I'll be attaching from now on I think (once I've placed my order haha ).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Heck ya buddy  you will like I know it!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

